

iPhone 5 review: Marveling at the existence of the greatest phone ever made - shawndumas
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/10/iphone_5_review_marveling_at_the_existence_of_the_greatest_phone_ever_made_.single.html

======
MaysonL
With a little bit of luck, the iPhone 5 is the first of many "objects from the
future". (Whether from Apple or not).

